# JavaScript Weiterleitung



## xmen (17. Jan 2011)

Hallo,
ich hoffe hier kann mir jemand weiterhelfen und zwar hab ich mir eine Weiterleitung auf eine URL die abhängig vom Ref ist gebastelt, möchte aber das es per Zufall  weiterleitet aus einer Liste von ca 5-10 Urls.
Danke schon im Voraus.

Grüße xmen





```
<script language="Javascript">
<!-- 

var ziel = "http://www.test.de";
var refer     = "name";

if (window.RegExp) {
  reg = new RegExp(refer, "i")
  if (document.referrer && reg.exec(document.referrer))
   top.location.replace(ziel);
}

//-->
</script>
```


----------



## L-ectron-X (18. Jan 2011)

Für solche Sachen solltest du wohl eine PHP-Lösung bevorzugen. Es gibt Leute, die ohne JavaScript im Web unterwegs sind...


----------



## tagedieb (18. Jan 2011)

Eine serverseitige Loesung ist natuerlich immer vorzuziehen. Fuer einen Quickwin kann man aber auch JavaScript verwenden. Auch wenn viele User gibt, die ohne JavaScript unterwegs sind gibt es genausoviele Anwendung die ohne JavaScript gar nicht funktionieren (z.B. die ganzen Google Applikationen).

Anstelle von PHP kann man natuerlich auch JSP verwenden ;-) Kommt halt darauf an was von deinem Server unterstuetzt wird.


```
<script language="Javascript">
var myURLs=new Array(); 
myURLs[0]="http://www.sony.com";       
myURLs[1]="http://www.java.com";
myURLs[2]="http://www.wikileaks.com";

var random = Math.floor(Math.random()*myURLs.length);
//alert(myURLs[random]);
top.location.replace(myURLs[random]);
</script>
```


----------

